# Quirks?



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does your GSD or GSDs have quirks? If so what are they?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx likes to fold her frisbee in half like a taco shell. She won't carry it unless it is folded!
Kacie will come on the bed in the a.m and rub her face and snuggle in as close as she can get to me, while laying on her back.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ary will moan and groan when she is sleeping or laying down and if I am sitting on the floor she loves to put her head in my lap and almost be doing a head stand it's weird. Oh and also she hates when her face is wet or dirty and will paw her face or rub it on things if it gets that way.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo and Zeus have weird quirks. Whenever Apollo first sees me in the morning, he comes up, tries to lick my entire face(fails mostly) and he MUST rub himself on me, kinda similar to Kacie actually. He also will stop play fetch with me just so he can bat around a tennis ball with his paws. 

Zeus doesn't have many quirks, but he does snore quite a bit at night while he is sleeping in his crate. He also lays on his back with his belly up and feet against the side of the crate, it's the cutest thing! He used to howl when my sister played her clarinet.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji will scratch his ear, moan and groan, then carefully sniff and inspect the scratching paw and delicately lick it once or twice. When he has to go out, he gives low whines (we call them "skooks") and paces in circles or up and down or the room perimeter.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Kodee has always drank water from the far side of the bowl. It was really strange when he was little, b/c I bought a big bowl right from the start. Picture this little puppy straining to reach across the bowl to drink from the _other _side! He still does it!









He also likes to scratch with his hind leg, while standing balanced on his other 3 legs! Never fails to make me laugh. He's a case.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KodeeGirlKodee has always drank water from the far side of the bowl. It was really strange when he was little, b/c I bought a big bowl right from the start. Picture this little puppy straining to reach across the bowl to drink from the _other _side! He still does it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










that's so funny about the waterbowl! Occasionally Apollo will try to scratch himself with his hind leg while standing, but he usually falls over... Not too successfull with that!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron has a couple 

1. he chases his tail alot and when he catches it he gives a look like "well this is no fun" then he lets go and starts again. 
2. he chases crickets. when he gets near one he smashes it with his right paw then swats it. Then he eats it if I don't get to him fast enough. 
3. He chases flies. With such concentration he sits and watches determining the best attack. Then he lunges and SNAP catches them in mid air. The other night he was sitting in front of the 50 inch plasma tv and performed this fly killing method. I heard my wife scream and ran in. Both feet right into the screen of my new tv. Put a 8 inch scratch down the front of it. 
4. He likes to hold his red rocket in his mouth and then look at me with those eyes that say "hey dad look at what I can do" I'm constantly yelling for him to stop doing that. 

Theres a bunch more but I don't have all night. Oh and he lays in his crate upside down and he also has to rub against you first thing in the morning like hey you have clean pants on let me get my hair on them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This rubbing on you first thing in the morning seems to be common, Are they pretending to be affectionate to really clean off their eye gunk? I hate it when my dogs have eye crust and I get it on me~YUK...try to clean it with a tissue whenever I see it.


----------



## lizziebo (Jun 26, 2008)

Allie will let out a really loud groan as she's falling asleep or changing positions. I don't know how to describe it. She sounds like an old man. And she's done it since we first brought her home as a puppy. It's always cracked us up.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link also does the loud groan. We always laugh at it. He also does the scratching while standing on 3 legs. His newest one is we just started RAW just over a week ago and he will "sing" for his breakfast. At night he still gets kibble until it is gone and he doesn't "sing" for it so the RAW must be extra good. My Mom also does this funny doorbell ring when she comes over, she rings it a whole bunch of times and today Link howled at it. He howled so long that he ran out of breath and had to start again. He has never done that before so we were all killing ourselves laughing.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Dieter doesn't have too many little quirks, but he does love to collect toys. I clean up all the toys and put them in his basket, then through out the day, he'll go get a new out and by the end of the night, he's got a collection of toys around him. He likes to lay on a stuffy with a collection of balls around him, while he chews on the current favorite. I put them away and we start over the next day









He also won't poop in the rain! Loves to swim in ponds and creeks, but refuses to poop in the rain. He can hold it for almost a day!! Once he finally just HAS to go, he'll run outside, poop as quickly as possible and will run straight back to the house. Can't blame him though - after living as a stray, I wouldn't want to poop in the rain either!!

Oh yeah - he hates being in a crate alone. He destroyed 3 crates (2 wire, 1 plastic airline) before we finally just gave up. Thank goodness someone is home with him all day now and we don't need to crate.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley LOVES water SO much. She especially cannot resist the shower. She's jumped in atleast 3 times! When no one's using the shower, she will sit inbetween the shower curtain and the tub and "wait" for the shower turn on. Maybe she thinks she can get a sneak attack?? Here are some cell phone pics of her in action! lol


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's too cute! Zeus also loves water, but he doesn't ever try to sneak in the shower, instead he likes to take a bath in his water bowl!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Not 100% but if I yawn Jake will yawn back-also Jake ALWAYS shakes himself off if he has been out in the car before he comes into the house!This is almost 100% and a BIG shake almost like he was wet.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't know if I'd call it a quirk but Sean knows the name of our favorite neighbor. He used to play with one of her dogs before she passed away. Whenever I call the neighbor on the phone and say her name, Sean tilts his head and looks at me as if to ask, "are we going to see Linda?"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A GSD that we take care of "Zoey" is very patrolling when anyone says "Stranger Danger" to her. No one taught her this it is just something one of the kids said and her owner picked up on her body language, now when anyone says it, Zoey goes into the mode of watchdog!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Elle...She has some really odd ones, she won't lick her nose, so if it's running she runs to a person to wipe it for her, then she tries to blow, but always fails. She snores louder then any man I know. She thinks she is a lap dog...lol

Emma...Won't let anything in her crate. Has to be coaxed into eating. Takes forever to pee, she has to sniff all the grass before she does so!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

A few my boys picked a few days ago:

Apollo: he has to run around the yard and won't pee unless I tell him to go busy. Unless he really has to go, then he goes right away.

Zeus: loves to pull his bed and Apollo's bed out of their crates! So now I keep the crates closed with Zeus is loose!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson will howl when he hears sirens


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I have this very large Redwing crock on the stair landing, and it's
set out from the wall a bit so that the branches of the ficus
tree that's in it don't hit the wall. Sierra always has to walk around 
behind the crock when she's going downstairs. Never on the way
UPSTAIRS, mind you... just on the way down!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shilo has a very annoying quirk, whenever I come home or first thing in the morning, she walks up behind me and shoves her nose between my legs and bumps me up in the air and then she just sits there between my legs looks up at me like "Good Morning or I sure did miss you".

She doesn't pee stationary. She does this squat/waddle thing. It is hiliarious to watch.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76She doesn't pee stationary. She does this squat/waddle thing. It is hiliarious to watch.


Zeus does this when he is going number two!

All very interesting quirks!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Apollo has picked up a new quirk. If someone goes outside, he will race to the window to watch you. He used to bark while doing this, but I taught him that if he goes to the window, he can watch, but he can't bark. It's the cutest thing.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie chases her tail once in a while. She will catch it and sit there with it in her mouth, then stops, then does it all over again. Her other quirk: SOCKS. Loves to grab socks, run with them, hide, and rip them apart. Nothing else, undies, whatever, just socks. She will slowly creep up to the hamper, stick her nose in, grab one and run like ****. Its annoying! I'm running out of socks!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady has a couple: He tries to scratch while walking and he really can't master walking on 3 legs it is the funniest thing, let out a big sigh before he falls asleep. In the morning if he's up then everyone has to be up. First he'll whine then he jumps into bed and starts licking my face then DH. Lastly when he has to go out he gets into your face and whine, if you don't move fast enough he will smack you or put 2 paws on couch and get in your way so you have to get up.

Man I love that dog


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol, it's interesting to hear these quirks!


----------



## Link80108 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is just a puppy thing, but Link grabs 1-3 pieces of food from his bowl and walks away to the hallway/his crate/middle of the kitchen, eats them and then returns to repeat the process over and over.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I love reading these quirks! These dogs have the funniest and cutest personalities.

Elmo can not kick his toys unless he has something in his mouth. If he wants to kick his tennis ball around the house, he has to find a bone or another toy to hold in his mouth. Otherwise, he can't kick. If he has something in his mouth, he thinks he can kick anything. He's even tried to kick Molly a few times. LOL.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

Tucker is a menace with his water, he slops and drips all over! I have put his food and water dish in a large, shallow storage bin just to try and contain the water. Otherwise I would be cleaning up spilled water every hour.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is a weirdo. Whenever he gets excited, he has to put something in his mouth. When you open a door for him, any door, he just has to put something in his mouth before going through it. It can be anything like a blanket, a receipt, or even a penny. It just has to be something. If I come through the door he races around the house trying to find something on the floor he can put in his mouth before he greets me. 

I think it has something to do with him loving to mouth people's hands. He knows I won't allow it so I think he puts something in his mouth first so he doesn't do it.

Also when I come through the door, his way of greeting me is to do a few tight circles around my legs and rub up against them like a kitty.

His most annoying quirk is when he drinks water. After he drinks water, he immediately comes over to me and lets the water dribble out of his mouth all over my pants or the bed.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Roxy has a shortened right front leg and an odd foot (birth defect) that we lovingly call, "the flipper". She gives the Three Stooges wonk between the eyes with it when she's really getting into playing with other dogs and then she "flippers" her bed if anyone else lays on it. We always say she's trying to "get the boy-stink off". Sometimes it gets really serious and she will bend her head down and balance on her head and three legs while giving the bed and good sweeping with the flipper.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner has a couple quirks that I can think of, off the top of my head.
--He hates water. He'll 'hold it' for hours if it's raining because he doesn't want to go outside and get wet. He also will not walk through puddles, if he can avoid them. He'll go out of his way to walk around them so his feet don't get wet.
--He's afraid of house flies. I don't know what it is about them, but they freak him out.
--He has to do this weird circling thing when we're playing fetch. He'll bring his toy back to me, drop it in front of me and then circle around me before he sits down and waits for me to throw it again. I have no idea what that's all about.
--He'll only work with one fetching toy at a time. I can pick up another toy and throw it, and he completely ignores it. He'll then look down at the toy he's playing with and bark at it, like "That's the one you're supposed to throw."
--He insists on watching for the mailman at a certain time everyday.
--He 'rats out' Riley and the cat if they're doing something they shouldn't be doing.
--He won't drink water if it's been sitting too long. He has to have a fresh bowl.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix has a few too:

--He will not eat a piece of meat if it's too big. You have to cut it to the size of your thumbnail b/f he'll eat it.









--Whenever I say my brother's dog's name Phoenix gets all excited and runs for the doo door to look for Shaggy.

--He gets the zoomies at 8pm EVERY night. When he starts up, I open the front door and he'll do 2-3 laps around the house and then come in and lay on the floor as calm as can be. It doesn't matter if we are home or visiting someone.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay still barks when we call our cat, Max. If she hears his name she will speak and look around.

She does not like to touch raw food with her paws. She will chew a piece off instead of using a foot to pull it apart and if it touches her foot while she is eating, she will stop eating and lick her paw then go back to eating.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

All of these quirks are so interesting! It's cool to see that some dogs share the same quirks, and some have quirks that are very unique.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

Apollo cannot stand it when the kids are outside jumping on the trampoline and he can't go. He goes from window to window and whines!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Aw!


----------



## Ace2717 (Sep 24, 2008)

Not my dog, but my parents have a Standard Poodle that loves to bring you shoes when you first come in the house. Hes done it since he was a puppy and he just turned 10 in October. Its funny because if i head over after work, I usually have my steel toed boots and he has to drag it across the floor to bring it to me. (he usually brings your shoes back to you)

The other thing he does is when hes on my parents bed he has to have a box of kleenex next to him, he wont destroy it, but it has to be right next to him


----------

